# Viper 5901 Silence Horn on Arm / Disarm



## ewalker101 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,

I just purchased a Toyota Rav 4 and the Dealer installed a Viper 5901 because I requested remote start. I live in a very quiet neighborhood and was wondering if it is possible to prevent the horn from honking when I Arm / Disarm the alarm system.

My neighbors and I would all appreciate any assistance with this.

Thank you in advance.

Ed


----------



## ewalker101 (Sep 4, 2011)

Edit: Just found that If i hit the F key and then arm / disarm that will silence the Arm / Disarm. Any way that this can be set by default? Still getting the hang of this system.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ewalker101 said:


> Edit: Just found that If i hit the F key and then arm / disarm that will silence the Arm / Disarm. Any way that this can be set by default? Still getting the hang of this system.


 Only way is to go back to the dealer tell them what you want it to do, they can go into the options and change it for you.


----------



## ewalker101 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Jaggerwild,

Thank you for your help. Had the wife bring it back to the dealer and they took care of it.

Regards,
Ed


----------

